# Can't unlock us cellular moto x bootloader



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

Went to moto website. Followed instructions. Ive unlocked other Motorola's before and now this one said phone isnt eligible for bootloader unlock....

Sent from my XT1055 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

There shouldn't be any dashes or spaces in the unlock code produced by your phone.


----------



## tweakymattman (Jul 13, 2011)

There wasn't any and when I called Motorola they said that my phone was not able to be unlocked and that I needed a Dev edition...? Very confused

Sent from my XT1055 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## cdrice15 (Feb 23, 2012)

I unlocked mine with no issues about 2 weeks ago.

US Cellular Moto X


----------

